# Off-Topic >  Help

## Tool junky

Can some one tell me step by step how to post pictures of my home made tools.

----------


## Jon

Sure, here's how it's done, with images for all of the steps at the bottom of this post.


1. Click "Go Advanced" at the bottom of the posting box located at the bottom of this page.


2. Click the image icon in the posting box.


3. Click the "From Computer" text in the resulting box.


4. Click the "Select Files" button.


5. Navigate to the correct image file on your computer, and then click the "Open" button (this may look a little different on your computer). You may choose multiple files if you like.


6. Click the "Upload File(s)" button.

----------


## Tool junky

Thanks Jon. Some times I think thier write about old dogs and new tricks. I am 45 when I graduated my school got its first computor. Most of my classmates wont look at a computor and I can understand why.

----------


## crazypj

That's much simpler than many forums I visit, they don't allow direct upload so you have to have a third party picture account (Photobucket, etc)

----------


## FixJeeps.com

> That's much simpler than many forums I visit, they don't allow direct upload so you have to have a third party picture account (Photobucket, etc)



Yep .. the Jeep forums are like that.

----------


## DIYer

> Most of my classmates wont look at a computor and I can understand why.



Hahaha. Got a good laugh out of that one.

----------

